

Dow Jones Shari'ah supervisory board - notsony
http://www.djindexes.com/islamicmarket/?go=supervisory-board

======
notsony
The Siemens pension fund allows employees to self-select:

 _Freestyle gives you the freedom to choose and manage your own mix of
investments from the 12 options available.

Shariah

\- Invests consistently with specific aspects of Islamic Law

\- Investments are verified by Islamic scholars who sit on the Dow Jones
Shariah Board

\- Excludes investments in companies that profit from arms, alcohol, tobacco
and pork (and others)

\- Because of the restrictions in this type of investment, this option may
underperform an equivalent option without these restrictions"_

[1] Page 12 of
[http://www.siemens.co.uk/pensions/pool/documents/plan%20guid...](http://www.siemens.co.uk/pensions/pool/documents/plan%20guides/IP%20plan%20guides/siemens-
investor-plan-guide.pdf)

